# Mika almost all grown up



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

after his bath (two of them) today


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is looking really gorgoeus tashi, you must be proud,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a little stunner x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes Beautiful i love his markings


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks folks he is a goof ball though lol


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

Is he a Bearded Collie?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Shane said:


> Is he a Bearded Collie?


No hun a Tibetan Terrier


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

Can I have him, oh go one,,, Please


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Shane said:


> Can I have him, oh go one,,, Please


He is the naughtiest puppy ever lol


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

Do they moult as much as they look like the would?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Shane said:


> Do they moult as much as they look like the would?


nope but they are bathed every 3 - 5 days, if kept as a pet people tend to have them clipped into a puppy clip they look really sweet


----------



## northeastborders (Nov 1, 2008)

he looks stunning x


----------

